# [Offtopic] Steuerprogramme allgemein und KONZ im speziellen

## AROK

Grüß euch,

für Linux habe ich überhaupt kein Steuerprogramm bekommen. Habe mich dann (nach Testurteil) für KONZ entschieden.

Damit habe ich mich heute den ganzen Tag lang rumgeärgert. Nicht nur dass die Oberfläche total nervig ist, die Funktion ist auch Fragwürdig. Nach dem Ausfüllen der ganzen   Fragen vermeldete die Prüfung dann 11 Fehler. Es gab sogar Lösungsvorschläge, diese waren natürlich überhaupt nicht mit den Eingabefldern verlinkt und die Suchfunktion konnte die genannten Felder auch nicht finden. Die Fehler habe ich dann durch Googlen und Suchen auf den ausgedruckten (viel übersichtlicher als dieses Programm) Formularen lösen müssen.   :Twisted Evil: 

Echt ein super Programm! Kann ich nur von abraten. 

Was verwendet ihr denn um diese Jährliche Qual hinter euch zu bringen?

----------

## Yamakuzure

Elster Formular. (https://www.elster.de/elfo_home.php)

Es geht rasend schnell, und die Steuererklärung läßt sich papierlos (mit Software-Zertifikat) an den Fiskus übermitteln.

Ich mache immer die Erklärung von meiner Freundin (Ohne Zertifikat mit Einschicken einer "komprimierten Steuererklärung" in Papierform) und meine (Mit zertifikat, papierlos) am selben Tag, und ich bekomme meist Wochen vor meiner Freundin Post.

Elster Formular kennt allerdings keine "Steuertricks und -kniffe" sondern baut auf Korrektheit.

Obs unter Wine läuft habe ich jedoch noch nicht ausprobiert.

Edith schaute in die FAQ: *https://www.elster.de/elfo_faq.php?faqid=a02#a02 wrote:*   

> Im Rahmen der ständigen Weiterentwicklung von ELSTER ist geplant, das Freeware-Programm ElsterFormular auch für die Betriebssysteme Mac OS und Linux anzubieten. Einen verbindlichen Termin können wir, obwohl die Arbeiten bereits begonnen haben, leider noch nicht nennen.

 und *https://www.elster.de/elster_linmac.php wrote:*   

> Unseren Bestrebungen einer sukzessiven Portierung auf Java können Sie entnehmen, dass uns als Steuerverwaltung nicht an einer ausschließlichen Unterstützung der Microsoft-Betriebssysteme gelegen ist. 

 ...naja.

----------

## franzf

Ihr dürft euch ruhig auch mal den Wikipedia-Eintrag zu Franz Konz anschauen...

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habe unter Win schon zweimal die Steuersparerklärung von der Akademischen Arbeitsgemeinschaft Mannheim (steuertipps.de) benutzt und bin hoch zufrieden. Elster ist nur eine Datenerfassung, aber Steuersparprogramme haben deutlich mehr Funktionen und Tipps, so das die 20 € sehr gut angelegt sind.

Es gibt auch den Steuerfuchs online, aber der Umfang soll deutlich geringer sein - immer noch viel besser als Elster...

----------

## Necoro

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ich habe unter Win schon zweimal die Steuersparerklärung von der Akademischen Arbeitsgemeinschaft Mannheim (steuertipps.de) benutzt und bin hoch zufrieden. 

 

*fullack* - das Teil finde ich auch sehr gut ... (die üblichen Elster-Geschichten unterstützt es auch  :Smile: )

Wobei ich mich wundere, dass es das nicht für Linux gibt ... weil wenn ich das richtig sehe, benutzt es als GUI-Library ... Qt4 ...

----------

## Passigatti

kann schon mal vorkommen, dass man auch mit Hilfe von Elster etwas falsch ausfüllt.

Hauptsache man wird dafür nicht gleich bestraft  :Smile: 

Hier nachlesen:

http://www.biallo.de/finanzen/Steuern_Recht/steuererklaerung-fehlerhafte-elster-kein-grobes-verschulden.php

Auf jeden Fall geht's bei mir mit Elster bis jetzt am schnellsten und ohne Probleme...

----------

